# Looking for chukar or quail



## Gundog (Aug 20, 2006)

I am looking for chukar or quail for training purposes. Does anyone know of a source in Western North Dakota?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I have somebody in New Rockford with roosters and chuckers. :stirpot:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

there is a guy just south of Bismarck that sells chuckers, quail, pheasants etc.

Dakota Game Birds
Wayne Emil
Shop # 701-258-1009
home# 701-258-3430

I hope that helps. 
deano


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

There is a guy advertising chuckars for sale on bisman online. I believe he is located close to Max, ND. I can never get ahold of the guy in bismarck.


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

Was able to get ahold of wayne at dakota game birds this morning, he has pheasants and chuckars. No quail left. No longer sells ducks. Chuckars are $5 apiece. Used them this afternoon for training, very good flyers. He is located south east of bismarck. You can google his address. Dakota Game Birds


----------

